# Shooting a Slingshot with One Hand



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I have one arm in a sling... So what! I'm still going to shoot!


----------



## jbradt (Nov 23, 2015)

Awesome! Where there's a will there's a way!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

I figured you'd devise a way to shoot! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: LOL


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

Way to feed the demon!

Wishing you a speedy recovery


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Hahahahaha MJ you have a shooting sickness!!.
Once again your dedication to finding new ways to shoot and mastering that new style is a joy to see. 
Pure inspiration bud!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

You're something else...I NEVER thought someone could shoot one handed...and hit! Butterfly no less. That's the cat-tys meow. Hope that recovery is coming along OK.


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

No retreat - no surrender 
Wow!!!!

Inviato dal mio M-PP2S500B utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

I have no doubt that you could hit a can with your eyes closed, holding a sling with your foot and holding the pouch between your teeth and whistling Dixie (or whatever y'all whistle up there). Well done and happy healing.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks, guys!
Here's a picture of the "one armed bandit":







Keep in mind I also had to build it one handed :lol:


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

wishing you a speedy recovery ! now you do a butterfly draw of a country mile. or a new cans in a minute record- one handed/armed ! get well soon !


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Hhahahahahha that was great!!  what doesn't kill you makes you stronger!

Thanks to share and fast recovery MJ!

Volp


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Over the top.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I am wishing you well and I applaud your determination... but I saw this guy from China with one arm holding the pouch in his teeth in a competition. Of course as you may well imagine; he was not shooting butterfly. Keep Rockin' Bro! :headbang:


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Greatest thing ever. I knew you couldn't keep away from shooting.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

ARE YOU KIDDING ME!!!!!!!!!! Way to go


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Lol. I like your dedication. Get better soon man.

Njones


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Thats the attitude!! Mis respetos!!!

Get Well soon M.J.!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Okay... time to design a slingshot for a man with one arm.... this is soooo not fair, I just thought of several real good ways and I have a lot of other stuff I have to do first!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Way to go, MJ! I did not know about your injury ... I wish you a most speedy recovery.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm sure there is a market for several types of equipment to assist a person who has had the misfortune of losing the use of an arm and or leg. It would be great to help someone shoot a slingshot, if nothing else just to be around individuals with like interest. I'm sure there are many veterans that would love to shoot a slingshot with a friend if a device made it possible. Thanks for posting MJ


----------



## Sst der Kleine Steinschlag (Dec 5, 2011)

Well, at least you won´t have to care about handslap!

Get well soon!


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

M.J said:


> I have one arm in a sling... So what! I'm still going to shoot!


MJ , I had a total rt shoulder surgery in Nov. - just bidding my time, 4 to 6 months recover time they tell me

good luck on your recovery


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Of course there's always the feet...


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Nutthrower: Good luck and a speedy recovery to you!
I had an arthroscopic repair of two partially torn tendons. I hope to be back to near where I was in a couple months.


----------



## Mr. P (Feb 1, 2015)

Very cool, yet I am not surprised. A truly devoted enthusiast.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Unreal Bud! I knew you would find some way to shoot! DEDICATION? OH YEAH!!!!!! :bowdown:


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

And my wife thinks I am slingshot crazy  
Fast recovery and thanks for showing 
Cheers


----------

